# Lizzy-kun's Art Thread



## Lizzy-kun (Jun 17, 2005)

This a collection of a bunch of stuff I colored from the manga that got pulled from DA I guess they don't like you coloring other peoples' stuff even though just about everybody does...TT__TT; So I'm putting them up here so they can still be viewed and enjoyed by all. They're mostly Gaara pics as he's my most favoritest character.


NEW!
NEW! 
NEW!
Ch. 306 Spoiler!
293 Cover


ch.291 pg.2 frame 1
ch. 290 pg. 16-17

Ch. 287 Spoiler!
279 pg. 16 CG
279 pg. 16 CG
Sasori ch. 267 Cover Page 
 CH. 264 Naruto CG 
CH. 249 Gaara Color 
This one got pulled because of the song lyrics I guess they don't like lyrics either TT__TT; I drew the Gaara myself. LYRICS: Slipknot
Gaara-Disasterpiece 
This one I did in retaliation, but was too chicken to post it:
Copyright Infringement Gaara 
Surprisingly this one hasn't been pulled yet, but it's only a matter of time, cuz it's got lyrics too...I did it when I hit 2500 views on DA
Gaara-Epiphany 
Gaara Wallpaper 
Gaara Sig
Itachi Colored from 255ish(don't remember exactly what chapter)
Itachi Colored 
Monster 
My most famous pic when it was on DA:
Neo Gaara 
I still can't figure out why they pulled this one I drew everything seen TT__TT; it was my 500 page views pic:
500 Page Views


----------



## Shizuka san (Jun 17, 2005)

Whoa great art. The copyright one rulz


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 18, 2005)

wow, great works. . . wow wow wow. . .


----------



## shizuru (Jul 1, 2005)

to bad some of your work was removed from DA I've seen lots of chapter title's coloured in but there no removed....


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzy-kun (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah I still see a lot of them too...makes me wonder why I was singled out TT__TT;
somebody out there just doesn't like me I guess... >.<


----------



## Sands (Aug 15, 2005)

my favourite is the gaara disaster piece
maybe i'll draw a fanart of gaara going insane
great job!


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 16, 2005)

Colored Mangas makes the world go round.


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 16, 2005)

lol yer, its cool ^^


----------



## neelou2002 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey I didn't know that you also are here! I don't come on the forums much anymore though


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 19, 2006)

**just decides to forget about imaginary doors to forums and walks in**

I really liked the Monster one, its even in my siggy! really awesome Lizzy-Kun, and also, ur wallpaper is so good i pout it as they background on my sign in on my comp!!! truly amazing!


----------



## The-Real-Kakashi (Feb 19, 2006)

coolness! I like the Neo Gara one! ^-^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 25, 2006)

Omg that ammount of kickass art has my head spinning.


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2006)

^ agreed.
My favourite one is the neo gaara one. He needs shades thought. *reps*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 24, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Omg that ammount of kickass art has my head spinning.



^ agreed.

I shall rep you ^^


----------



## Nee-Chan (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my god...
Theses are.. AMAZING! 
I love you for drawing so well!


----------



## Mojim (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW!!!!! All of those artworks of yours look great and marvelous!! :amazed
*reps*


----------



## Translation (Feb 19, 2008)

What a great art pics here, I want to do  to convert this forum into Chinese language. How do you think about this.


----------



## Denji (Feb 23, 2008)

Very impressive collection! I really like your work!


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 26, 2008)

your works of art are really good. i peeped a few, i like the neo gaara one.


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty good art.


----------

